# if you could only have one bow



## viejito (Dec 13, 2010)

Good day,
This is my first post, on my first blog. Getting here is worth some props Id say. My story is short. I shot traditional bows for thirty years. Grew up in Minnesota, and hunted mostly whitetail. Started hunting at Camp Ripely in 68 or 69, and , like walleye fishing, it became life long tradition. I shot an early type compound for a year or two, and gave it up. It was just bad technology at the beginning, and had no real appeal. So--, I fell off a motorcycle and busted up a shoulder. The other shoulder needed surgery for a degenerative condition, and the bow got put away. So about two years ago I sold my old Black widow, and bought a 30 lb Bear recurve on e-bay.. I got to shooting about 300 arrows a week, and bought a 40lb. Im now feeling like I want to buy a good bow. I am between another Black widow in a light weight (40-45) or possibly a DAS Kinetic. They seem like two totally different approaches. I like the idea of the BW, because I am familiar, and my last one served me well. I like the build quality, and the feel. I like the DAS only because of what I have read, and they seem really modern. It seems like a two valve vs a four valve argument. I might not have a clue here, but I do know having one bow,and believing its a good one, and getting really familiar with it always seemed to be a good stategy to me. Thoughts? Thanks


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* viejito. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

welcome to at one post becomes two and two become .....................:welcomesign:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to AT.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## baddaddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!!


----------



## sniperjim (Aug 28, 2010)

If I could only have One bow it would would be the one I had in my hand at the time I needed it. Find yourself and find out why you want to shoot a bow. Stick with your gut and that lead your way. Archers are a rare breed so go with what you know!


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------

